

Verizon Private IP on LTE now - rdl
http://www.verizonbusiness.com/Products/networking/access/wireless/

======
rdl
This is a really useful service, either for internal IT or for building
products. Basically you can get a behind-the-firewall IP network provisioned
over LTE (using MPLS) from Verizon. The price per endpoint can get pretty low
in quantity, enough that a 4G chipset can go into devices for periodic out of
band use.

